# Ocean City Meet?



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I will be going down for the Spring Cruz in at OC that might be a good weekend to go down


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im going down for the car show in june and thought it would be a good time to do it then


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm guessing this is Maryland and not New Jersey? Either or is 2 hours from me so if its an all day meet I'm down with some advanced notice because its a bit of a hike.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah its 3 hours away from me, and anyone who wants to come can come! the more the better!!! but it will deffintly be an all day thing who knows what we would get into haha but it just sounded like a good idea to me and what better place to be than Ocean City!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Only like 200 miles from me, count me in long as the wife doesn't pop!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

sweet! this might be a good time if enough people are willing to show!


----------



## Mproctor (Jan 19, 2012)

Id be game for this, idk if the cruze would go but the z28 probably will. (if its the OC car show weekend)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm down, I'll try to take some leave if possible. I'm in VA Beach, so it wouldn't be much of a stretch for a weekend meet! Plus, the wife wants to see DC, so that may be a stop on the way. Cement a date in and I'll make the time.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ill be down there june 8th for the car show but another trip to oc is always fun!! But probably when its warm like end of june beginning of july is what I was thinking


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> Ill be down there june 8th for the car show but another trip to oc is always fun!! But probably when its warm like end of june beginning of july is what I was thinking


Depending on how things go with my baby (she'll be about a month and a half then) June 8th may be a good day. I also may be moving end of june-ish.


Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay!  where are ya moving to boats?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Not definite yet, but just somewhere different in VA Beach. I'm stationed here, I'm just paying out the a$$ for my apartment, trying to find somewhere cheaper.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

So are we saying June 8 and all go to the show, or gonna come up with another date for just Cruzes?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It seems that way! Can someone post info on this show or some links? I'd really like to plan asap, especially with the baby coming. The sooner I get it ironed out, the better, lol.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in oc this weekend for the car show is anyone else down here?


----------

